# Mavs should try trading for Garnett



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Below is an article about trading Nowitzki for Garnett. Which team will benefit more from the trade?*

*Maybe Mavs should try trading for Garnett* 

_So what if the Mavericks could get Kevin Garnett for Nowitzki?_

_No one has said either team is interested, but the Timberwolves need assets to reconfigure and Cuban is forever tinkering with his team._

_Who doesn't believe he'll make changes again? He practically broke up the team when it went to the conference finals two years ago. One of the reasons Nelson was so willing to leave (after he was assured he'd be paid) is Nelson couldn't believe the team let Nash go, something Nelson and Nowitzki bemoaned during the season._

_According to an NBA coaching friend, "Nellie said, `Can you believe it? Shaq finally leaves and they don't keep Nash. If we had Nash and (Antawn) Jamison, we'd have been something.'"_

_Don't think Nowitzki has forgotten. He never said he wants to leave and has a solid work ethic. He promised to work on his post moves and be better next season. But Dallas always changes, and Minnesota is in need of a change._

_The Timberwolves want Sam Cassell out and perhaps would be willing to do a sign-and-trade deal with Latrell Sprewell, who with Garnett would be the defensive-profile players that Johnson would seem to covet. The Timberwolves wouldn't exactly be breaking up a championship team._

_Dallas has plenty of assets, and how would Garnett look in a more defensive group with Dampier and Josh Howard?_

_How about Garnett, Cassell and Sprewell and make the Mavs take Troy Hudson and his long contract for Nowitzki, Terry, promising rookie Devin Harris, Jerry Stackhouse and perhaps a throw-in or two like rookie Pavel Podkolzin and a No. 1 draft pick? Dallas seemingly would be in position to compete for a championship next season with better defense (something it might want to try against the Suns), while the Timberwolves would have some nice pieces to be competitive because they would still have Wally Szczerbiak, a star in Nowitzki and several good young players to develop._

_Hey, if Shaquille O'Neal can be traded, anyone can be._

_*Full Article, Click on*_ *Mavs should try trading for Garnett*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

If we wouldn't trade Dirk for Shaq....

But getting him without Dirk?! Be my guest


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I have wondered about this the last couple of days; Dirk's value at an all time high (NBA 1st team, 3rd in MVP voting) ? Or will he one day be the next Tim Duncan ? You buy low and sell high, and Cuban knows this - but is the stock rising still ?

I don't like Garnett's future as much now - he's young, but he's played a lot of ball. You wonder about his health holding up over the next 6-8 years, if the Mavs would lock him up for that long. Also losing Harris, that's a tough thing to do.

Bottom line: If it was straight up Dirk for KG, I don't know; but losing the rookie as well ? 


NO


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*What makes KG THAT much greater than Dirk? I just don't see the infatuation with this guy.*


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Lets see we (The Mavs) are suppose to take 3 malcontents (Cassell, Sprewell and Hudson) along with Garnett and give up Dirk, Terry, Harris and Stackhouse as well as some other throw-ins? I love Garnett and I would love to have him here but come on. How would that make the Mavs any different than the T-Wolves were this past year?

If you asked me about exchanging Dirk for Garnett I would have to think about it however not if the Mavs are suppose to take on that other garbage.

I think the Mavs need to let the current team grow together. I could see some minor tweaking this summer but nothing major like what was mentioned in this article.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *What makes KG THAT much greater than Dirk? I just don't see the infatuation with this guy.*


The infatuation, we must remember, was primarily from several years ago. He was awarded that insane contract when the world was goo-goo over him. You think Dirk is discontented ? Garnett could very well be a sleeping monster.

What if he was placed on a different, contending, hungry, owner driven team 
(like one we know well), and watched his game explode ? Garnett is a competiter, and a move somewhere could splash lighter fluid all over him.

I absolutely hated the Aguirre/Dantley deal. This one is on a different scale, I suppose; but I'm starting to see a simularity between this team and the Mavericks of the late 80's. Maybe I'm just paraniod. :eek8:


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> I absolutely hated the Aguirre/Dantley deal. This one is on a different scale, I suppose; but I'm starting to see a simularity between this team and the Mavericks of the late 80's. Maybe I'm just paraniod.


so r u expecting the mavs to just start sucking soon?


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

This idea is ridiculous for the reason that the Mavs would take on older players. How in the world does it makes sense for the Mavs to take on guys over the hill guys like Cassell and Spree?! No to mention guys who have tempers like no other. KG is a solid player but he doesn't just get the Mavs over the top. What this team needs is a PURE SG and NASTY role players that KNOW thier role. Players who are mentally tough and don't need to score. Stop always trying to come up with the big blockbuster trade!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

nutmeged3 said:


> so r u expecting the mavs to just start sucking soon?


It's just a flashback - a scar. 

In the early 90's, I had a Mavs jacket, really the only jacket I would wear. Ugly green on white. 

My co-workers made fun of me.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavs41 said:


> This idea is ridiculous for the reason that the Mavs would take on older players. How in the world does it makes sense for the Mavs to take on guys over the hill guys like Cassell and Spree?! No to mention guys who have tempers like no other. KG is a solid player but he doesn't just get the Mavs over the top. What this team needs is a PURE SG and NASTY role players that KNOW thier role. Players who are mentally tough and don't need to score. Stop always trying to come up with the big blockbuster trade!


This, of course, is the common cry from the Mavs hard-core fan. The problem is, management doesn't always see it the same way; besides, trying to pull off a deal to aquire commodities such as these requires something that we don't have:

The Cleveland Cavaliers of the 80's. They gave away draft picks like crazy.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> It's just a flashback - a scar.
> 
> In the early 90's, I had a Mavs jacket, really the only jacket I would wear. Ugly green on white.
> 
> My co-workers made fun of me.


lol alright i got yah


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Look how many times am i gonna have to get it through everyone's head it isnt gonna happen they are not gonna trade within the conference.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> Look how many times am i gonna have to get it through everyone's head it isnt gonna happen they are not gonna trade within the conference.


Boy, would it be bitter: The Suns come in one night, and Nashty gets a triple double.

The next game, the TWolves come in, Dirk goes for forty - but has to leave the game in the forth quarter after taking an elbow from Ndudi Ebi (aquired in the trade) sending Dirk back to the dentist for warranty work.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I think everyone is overeacting and i doubt the TimberWolves send Garnett our way anyway.


----------



## mavzman (Jun 2, 2005)

Id say that the mavs r good how they r and that dirk is too valuable to trade for garnet. Sure garnett is awsome but dirks more...versatile. Im just disapointed that we lost nash.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Welcome to the board, hope you stick around!


----------

